# Canning Fried Chicken?



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I can get a great deal on Fried chicken--We all like it--but we are talking about a deal (ok --as in free) for about thirty to fifty pounds.

Well Yes I could freeze it but I am only being offered this as a friend has been taking it and freezing till her freezer is full-- (this is left overs from a cater that she works at--so as not to run out they prep 10 percent more for the events and so with maybe 10 events a weekend --where the left over is frozen and cant be sold again (former donation spot moved out late summer).

So, it would come frozen--can it be pulled off the bone and canned?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

According to one of my canning books - yes! I would remove any of the flour coating so that you just have the meat. Place the meat in a pot and add just enough water to barely cover. Bring up the heat and heat for about 5-10 minutes so that it's hot throughout. Place chicken in hot jars and cover with the broth to within 1" of top and process pints for 75 minutes, quarts for 90 minutes. This is great for making chicken salad. I would not add any salt to the jars as the meat probably has enough from the frying process.

For anyone who might question this, it's no different than re-processing jars that didn't seal.

Wish I worked for that caterer!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

That is sort the way I was thinking and seeing it--


----------

